# Fairbairn On the Life of the Minister



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2011)

Patrick Fairbairn's work on Pastoral Theology, is in my opinion, the best book on the duties and callings of the Pastoral Office. It is unfortunately out-of-print, but you can find it on Google Books. I have began a practice of re-reading it twice yearly and wanted to share this quote:



> "[Baxter] therefore justly notes it as a palpable inconsistence and grievous mistake in those Ministers who study hard to preach exactly, but study little, or not at all, to live exactly; who spend most of the week studying how to preach two hours, and scarcely spend an hour studying how to live all the week. Such conduct in the case of a popular preacher once met with a just reproof from a blunt English farmer, in the cutting remark, 'Sir, you light a bright candle on Sundays, and put it out all the week.'" -- Patrick Fairbairn, "Pastoral Theology", pg. 85-86


----------



## bookslover (Dec 5, 2011)

I could be wrong (who? me?) but didn't Banner of Truth reprint that book once upon a time?


----------



## MW (Dec 5, 2011)

Old Paths Publications reprinted it but I'm not sure if it is still available. I concur in the recommendation for the work.


----------



## jhill73 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Fairbairn*

My brother-in-law is the owner/publisher of Old Paths. I have a copy of that book and I agree, it is excellent. I can ask my brother-in-law if he has any more copies if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 22, 2011)

I am interested.


----------



## jhill73 (Dec 26, 2011)

Talked to my brother-in-law who is the publisher at Old Paths and he said he is completely out of the Fairbairn book. Sorry to all that were interested. He told me it is out of print.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 26, 2011)

If you do a search at BookFinder.com: Search for New & Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books you can find several new and used copies for sale.


----------

